# My Leopard Geckos Tongue Has Gone Red.



## grevasy (Feb 26, 2010)

I have just fed my leopard geckos and noticed one of their tongues has gone red at the tip?

What could this be?


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

blood from a cricket . i know my leo eats his locus blood goes everywere lol


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

mariex4 said:


> blood from a cricket . i know my leo eats his locus blood goes everywere lol


really? yours must eat like a little messy baby then :lol2:

mine eats clean and leaves no mess behind:lol2:


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

hes not a baby tho pmsl hes getting an old man lol hes a giant leo from what i been told . i should get leo bibs pmsl cose im sick of changing paper with blood on them


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

aww leo bibs that would be cute :lol2:


----------



## grevasy (Feb 26, 2010)

lol sounds like a messy gecko.

I noticed it before I fed them so i'm not sure what it could be.


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

he may of just had a drink and his mouth was still very moist ?


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

lol . but crickets he wont touch so locus is what he eats and 2 wax worms a week . wax worms well theres no mess at all there his chocolate lol


----------



## grevasy (Feb 26, 2010)

It looks exactly like that.

Cleo showing off her tongue

Is that anything to worry about?


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

grevasy said:


> It looks exactly like that.
> 
> Cleo showing off her tongue
> 
> Is that anything to worry about?


nope i would say that looks fine


----------



## grevasy (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks 

I thought so but wasn't to sure. Rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

lol sorry . that pic is cute lol. im not sure tho never realy experianced it


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Its normal for them to have red tipped tongue so don't worry 

And the spots of "blood" you find round the viv from feeding locusts is actually their saliva, its a dark brown/black. Not blood ;-)


----------

